
In the future, the internet could come through your lightbulb - chaosdesigner
https://theconversation.com/in-future-the-internet-could-come-through-your-lightbulb-47527
======
rjsw
My grandfather used to design fairly big radio transmitters. He told a story
of walking after dark in the nearest town to a transmitter with a colleague
who had been a wireless operator on a ship. The colleague could read the news
headlines from the streetlights.

------
mojuba
What if I don't need light right now? Can LEDs transmit data at levels a human
eye can't see, so as to not irritate us under day light?

Also, could lightbulbs have IR transmitters alongside the ordinary light,
again so as to not depend on the visible light?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I've seen a demo of that. I can't remember where at the moment. IIRC they
don't need to resort to using IR, they can just use such low intensity of
light that it isn't perceptible by people. Not sure if this can currently be
accomplished in bright sunlit locations though.

~~~
kerny
I saw it in TED talk

[http://www.ted.com/talks/harald_haas_wireless_data_from_ever...](http://www.ted.com/talks/harald_haas_wireless_data_from_every_light_bulb)

------
woliveirajr
Year-old : [http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/08/21/purelifi-li-fi-
vlc-...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/08/21/purelifi-li-fi-vlc-led/)

------
avian
IrDA is a much more recent and relevant example of a similar concept than
Bell's photophone. It had a short run before being largely replaced by a
radio-frequency technology - Bluetooth.

